# Occulus Rift S mit Gigabyte 970 UD3



## christobal81 (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Gigabyte 970 UD3 mit  nem FX 8350 ner Gtx 980 und 16Gb Ram
Das Mainboard hat den ej168 USB 3.0 Chipsatz.
Nun meine Frage man liest oft von Problemen mit Usb 3.0 im Zusammenhang mit den occulus Brillen weiß zufällig jemand ob der Chipsatz mit der Brille kompatibel ist. Das Analyse Tool sagt es würde nicht passen aber oft soll das nicht genau sein.
Wäre um Hilfe sehr dankbar würde mir ungern umsonst die Brille kaufen
Christobal


----------

